# Ny Tree Job Needed



## NYSawBoss (Aug 8, 2004)

I just emailed Davey Tree for a job and I hope they are interested. If anyone is looking for a good ground man with aspirations to climb...I'M YOUR MAN.







516-351-7361
TONY


----------

